

Software Shows What Children Will Look Like In 70 Years With Accuracy - dashausbass
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/software-shows-what-children-will-look-70-years-unprecedented-accuracy?dom=PSC&loc=recent&lnk=4&con=software-shows-what-children-will-look-like-in-70-years-with-unprecedented-accuracy

======
kjs3
How do they know?

